# Uber driver allows his passenger to car surf resulting in his death



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://longisland.news12.com/story/...-driver-caused-death-of-car-surfing-passenger




HUNTINGTON STATION -

An Uber driver has been charged in the car-surfing death of his passenger.

The Suffolk County district attorney says the driver, who has not been identified, is charged with manslaughter.

According to prosecutors, the driver caused the death by allowing the passenger to ride on the roof of his vehicle in September in Huntington Station.

The passenger fell off the roof, hit his head on the road and died from head trauma.

The driver is expected in court today.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you say "natural selection"?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://longisland.news12.com/story/...-driver-caused-death-of-car-surfing-passenger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" PLAY STUPID GAMES 
WIN STUPID PRIZES "!

The driver should be charged with Manslaughter.

What was the Best that could have come from this Scenario ?
" My Last Diver let me do it "

Concrete is firmer than bones.

This is stupid on so many levels.
Seat belts required in cars. So lets stand on the roof !

Driver should lose license for 10 -20 years.
Face Manslaughter charges.
Someone is rotting in the ground now.
For what reason ?

And THIS
IS EXACTLY THE TYPE OF THING WHICH WILL TRANSPIRE FREQUENTLY WITH SELF DRIVING CARS !

If Uber paid Attention to people ( and Human Nature) they would already know.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " PLAY STUPID GAMES
> WIN STUPID PRIZES "!
> 
> The driver should be charged with Manslaughter.
> ...


Uber and Lyft use non-professionals that don't take rideshare seriously. It's estimated 65% are committing insurance fraud. They share accounts, take street hails, transport minors and allow open containers.
You hire people with no job training, aren't vetted, these types of accidents will regularly occur.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber and Lyft use non-professionals that don't take rideshare seriously. It's estimated 65% are committing insurance fraud. They share accounts, take street hails, transport minors and allow open containers.
> You hire people with no job training, aren't vetted, these types of accidents will regularly occur.


I hear what you are saying but this is a special kind of stupid on both parts and they were lucky enough to beat the odds and find each other!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber and Lyft use non-professionals that don't take rideshare seriously. It's estimated 65% are committing insurance fraud. They share accounts, take street hails, transport minors and allow open containers.
> You hire people with no job training, aren't vetted, these types of accidents will regularly occur.


Robo Cars are your Enemy now.
Uber will not be " put back in the box".
Robo Cars will sideline us all.
If allowed.
Shift your Focus



Disgusted Driver said:


> I hear what you are saying but this is a special kind of stupid on both parts and they were lucky enough to beat the odds and find each other!


Driver " FEARED FOR HIS RATING"

So he became compliant submissive jelly as uber INTENDED !

See.
See how Uber Ratings CAUSE DEATH !



BurgerTiime said:


> Uber and Lyft use non-professionals that don't take rideshare seriously. It's estimated 65% are committing insurance fraud. They share accounts, take street hails, transport minors and allow open containers.
> You hire people with no job training, aren't vetted, these types of accidents will regularly occur.


Additionaly
Uber ADVERTISES AS A SIDE HUSTLE !

They are crying out for the unskilled.
Driving off those of us who have Tried to make a Living of this.
Those of us who faced Legal Peril to Establish Uber & make Uber available & reliable 24/7.

All get what they deserve


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This is what happens when 6 paxholes order an X.


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

a grown man is responsible for his own decisions, actions, and results!!! the driver did not force him to do anything!!! he should NOT be charged!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FUQuBER said:


> a grown man is responsible for his own decisions, actions, and results!!! the driver did not force him to do anything!!! he should NOT be charged!!!


The driver actively participated in illegal activity that resulted in DEATH !

Lock him up until decedents family overcomes the desire to Kill Him !


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The driver actively participated in illegal activity that resulted in DEATH !
> 
> Lock him up until decedents family overcomes the desire to Kill Him !


yea youre right, that is true, the driver did step on it *knowing* that theres a guy on the roof!!! the driver did have a choice to do NOTHING, and yet he intentionally chose to step on it petal to the metal!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Suppose i allow one of my " FUTURE MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE" from Tulane or Loyola to " roof surf" on My car.
And they DIE.
Not only will their Rich family come after ME( and Uber)
The Mayor of New Orleans will come after me also.
I will be crucified as an example.

No prison in the state will be safe.

I take excellent care of my educated ignorant intoxicated young charges

I SUGGEST YOU DO THE SAME !
There is nowhere to hide in prison.

WHAT IF IT WAS YOUR KID !?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I honestly have almost no words for this level of stupidity. I would feel sorry for the driver (killing another person and ruining his or her own life) but whatever happened to _having a frickin backbone_?! Too many drivers just let these pax walk all over them, getting clowned on video while riders blow out their speakers or vomit all over them and their property. Sad that a simple "no" could have saved a life here.

♪
_If everybody called an Uber,
Across the USA
Then everybody'd be surfing,
Like Californ-I-A.
You'd see em riding their Prius,
The cool kids having a blast.
Just don't forget your helmet,
Or the ride could be your last.
(They'll be surfing on the inside, outside, even on the roofrack, too)_
♪


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2


FUQuBER said:


> yea youre right, that is true, the driver did step on it *knowing* that theres a guy on the roof!!! the driver did have a choice to do NOTHING, and yet he intentionally chose to step on it petal to the metal!!!


college kids both drunk doing that is unfortunate but comprehensible.

A SOBER DRIVER PERFORMING THAT KIND OF ENDANGERMENT IS UNEXCUSABLE.

I truely feel for the family, the Victim, and Ubers Insurers.

None of them Deserved this Idiot Driver to cross their path !
The more i think of it, he Deserves 20 years !



FUQuBER said:


> yea youre right, that is true, the driver did step on it *knowing* that theres a guy on the roof!!! the driver did have a choice to do NOTHING, and yet he intentionally chose to step on it petal to the metal!!!


The knowing & planning exudes PREMEDITATION.
MANSLAUGHTER 1ST DEGREE !
( teetering on availing to Murder charges with planning taken into consideration)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

assuming this even happened, he would have had to have picked up a bunch of underage pax, that were drinking, and then be stupid enough to allow it to happen

doesn't sound likely, especially since there is no evidence other than a story


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

driver and the roofer - just how stupid can humans be?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FUQuBER said:


> driver and the roofer - just how stupid can humans be?


Do you Really have to ask ?

( there is a Reason " Do not insert vaginally" stickers had to be placed on hot curling irons.)


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Do you Really have to ask ?


of course i really dont have to ask, but this is a forum meaning we can post question-like assertions that sounds like a dumb redundant question!!!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Perhaps he pulled up and they asked if they could squeeze in one more. He said "no" so they left one behind. The one behind was drunk and pissed off so he ran after the car jumped on the roof and the driver hit the brakes causing the person to fall off and ultimately die. 

My point is we know none of the facts but already making judgments.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A DRIVER MUST BE REASONABLY EXPECTED TO BE ACCOUNTABLE FOR HIS ACTIONS OR INACTIONS.

MUST WE MAKE THIS PART OF THE DRIVING TEST NOW ?

Should we have a do not sleep under tire sticker on automobile fenders now?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hear what you are saying but this is a special kind of stupid on both parts and they were lucky enough to beat the odds and find each other!


"Special kind of stupid"


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> I honestly have almost no words for this level of stupidity. I would feel sorry for the driver (killing another person and ruining his or her own life) but whatever happened to _having a frickin backbone_?! Too many drivers just let these pax walk all over them, getting clowned on video while riders blow out their speakers or vomit all over them and their property. Sad that a simple "no" could have saved a life here.
> 
> ♪
> _If everybody called an Uber,
> ...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Updated story:




And he was a minor, oh great.
Driver gets $400,000 bond.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

One star on the car surfing skills


----------



## ColdFusion (Nov 5, 2018)

FUQuBER said:


> a grown man is responsible for his own decisions, actions, and results!!! the driver did not force him to do anything!!! he should NOT be charged!!!


I don't know.
If guy "A" had a gun
And the another guy B told A to shoot him (B)
At B's request A shoots B.
Does A get charged with murder?

Aren't cars considered a 3000lb+ weapon/projectile?

Two things are known. One male minor is dead
And the uber driver's life & his family's life are about to change forever


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

ColdFusion said:


> I don't know.
> If guy "A" had a gun
> And the another guy B told A to shoot him (B)
> At B's request A shoots B.
> ...


yes, actor "A" would be charged with murder of some kind. in the worst case, 1st degree murder with extreme indifference to human life which is different than 1st degree murder after deliberation, but is imposed the same sentence of life in prison without parole. could also be charged with reckless manslaughter that carries maximum sentence of 8 years. (thats in colorado).

weather or not you are uber driver, state law requires all motor vehicle operators to take "reasonable" precautions to prevent death and injury to others. for example you are not expected to swerve across 4 lanes of traffic at 70 mph on the highway to avoid hitting someone illegally walking across the highway, and cause a massive car accident. but if you were making a right turn when you have the right of way and a pedestrian is illegally crossing the intersection against a red light, you still must stop because you can reasonable and safely do so, even though legally you have the "right of way".


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats, you've made the hall of Uber shame:








https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna931541
The other two kids involved were minors as well. DO NOT TAKE MINORS! This could have been easily prevented.


----------



## ColdFusion (Nov 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Congrats, you've made the hall of Uber shame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the arresting suffork county police officers dispensed some early justice
on Mr Cheema head. I'll bet he resisted arrest.

He is So Done


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

An immigration lawyer will get his case dismissed on the grounds that the rooftop surfer was actually a racist who was attempting to attack and harm the driver, and the driver was simply trying to get away.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> " PLAY STUPID GAMES
> WIN STUPID PRIZES "!
> 
> And THIS
> ...


Lol so true


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> An immigration lawyer will get his case dismissed on the grounds that the rooftop surfer was actually a racist who was attempting to attack and harm the driver, and the driver was simply trying to get away.



NO HE WONT


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> I honestly have almost no words for this level of stupidity. I would feel sorry for the driver (killing another person and ruining his or her own life) but whatever happened to _having a frickin backbone_?! Too many drivers just let these pax walk all over them, getting clowned on video while riders blow out their speakers or vomit all over them and their property. Sad that a simple "no" could have saved a life here.
> 
> ♪
> _If everybody called an Uber,
> ...


lol


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

Wealthy private school kids out drinking at 15 & 16. Parents looking for someone to blame for their kid’s completely self inflicted death, instead of asking themselves why they didn’t know where their kids were or what they were doing, as well as whose Uber account they were using. Driver is a complete idiot and is paying the price. Parents should not be getting a pass here.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No pax are surfing on my roof for less than $100.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It appears that the " Field Investigation" has already taken place.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I think this is a cultural problem where stupidity is hailed as brilliance and wisdom is shunned as weakness. This cultural poison unfortunately overrides the brains ability to think rationally. What a loser world we live in.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> I think this is a cultural problem where stupidity is hailed as brilliance and wisdom is shunned as weakness. This cultural poison unfortunately overrides the brains ability to think rationally. What a loser world we live in.


Wait...what were we talking about....???

Let's see...oh yes Mr. Trump....no...???


itsablackmarket said:


> *stupidity is hailed as brilliance and wisdom is shunned as weakness*.


I rest my case....!

Rakos


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> assuming this even happened, he would have had to have picked up a bunch of underage pax, that were drinking, and then be stupid enough to allow it to happen
> 
> doesn't sound likely, especially since there is no evidence other than a story


Theres a snapchat video that 1 of the kids recorded....lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Updated story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the driver got his $40 upfront. His attorney is going to want a retainer.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LiveNLearn said:


> Theres a snapchat video that 1 of the kids recorded....lol


good, let's see it


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-bi


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't let anyone under 18 in my car. 
On my car is a whole different thing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This has already been posted in news a few days ago and is truly a perfect meeting of stupid and stupid to engage in natural selection.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Driver has at least one more ride in his future, as a pax, and in the bus going to prison. Hopefully. Ya can't fix stupid but at least it can be locked away.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

$40 is no amount of money to even entertain this idea. What kind of adult would even consider this? By age 25 you should have the bearings to be like "Yeah, not a good idea".


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jokes on him I would have done it for $25


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Stupidity does have a price and the driver is now going to pay it.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah, there was lots of things wrong with this story. Drunk minors to start with...


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Darwin award well deserved.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The driver should of used the passenger is always right defense. Maybe say the threat of deactivation from Uber over a customer being unhappy was his reasoning at the time. Definitely would like to know if the account holder was a minor, somehow I'm sure there will be a civil suit looking to bring Ubers pockets into the mix.

No seriously the driver is a idiot and deserves some punishment, I don't know about manslaughter but then again stupidly is no defense, oh wait it actually is.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Should have never talked to the police without your lawyer.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dont the police realize that if the driver didnt allow them to car surf, that his rating may go down???


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Dont the police realize that if the driver didnt allow them to car surf, that his rating may go down???


Give him just one Uber driver in his jury and he walks


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Give him just one Uber driver in his jury and he walks


Better not be me then...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Better not be me then...


Better a pax on top of the car as opposed to under it.

...wait, I take that back, reverse it


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

If Uber didn’t allow minors to use the app then none of this would’ve happened. This also happens because Uber don’t pay drivers enough. Proverty causes people to do strange things sometimes. This is one of them.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Even though it was the drivers fault and stupidity for letting a minor get into his vehicle in the first place, then letting him surf on the top of his car, Uber and Lyft needs to do a better job of requiring ID for pax.

Besides unaccompanied minors I have to cancel on in the past, I have gotten people I am darn well sure have criminal records.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Even though it was the drivers fault and stupidity for letting a minor get into his vehicle in the first place, then letting him surf on the top of his car, Uber and Lyft needs to do a better job of requiring ID for pax.
> 
> Besides unaccompanied minors I have to cancel on in the past, I have gotten people I am darn well sure have criminal records.


Can't cancel whenever you want if you're penalized by Uber.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

autofill said:


> Can't cancel whenever you want if you're penalized by Uber.


Yeah, I just let them cancel it or if they don't, I'll just shut off my tablet and relax until they cancel. That has happened to me when the minor refuses to cancel, I just relax or drive home for an hour to a couple hours, turn the tablet back on and realized the minor finally decided to cancel.

I have made a bunch of cancels within my two years and never had a notice or got penalized for it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Come to think of it...

I had some idiots ask me to do this once back when i ubered.

I turned them down and i honestly thought they were joking.

This could have been me?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I have made a bunch of cancels within my two years and never had a notice or got penalized for it.


Cancellations reset every week so unless you cancel like 5-10 times within a week, you won't hear from Uber.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

After thinking it over for a couple of seconds... Uber driver was an Adult and he had a duty of care to look after the kids because they were only kids and highly intoxicated ones at that. Not only did he not look after the care and safety of the kids that really didn't know any better. He allowed one of them committing a crime and offense on his private property for cash reward.

The kid was trying to snapchap to all his mates so he had one hand on and fell off because he was highly intoxicated and died of his injuries. I can't really look for blame towards the kid as kids will be kids and rely on responsible adults for protection and guidance and non was available when one should of been and that should of been the driver.

This really could of been anyone kids or anyone friends kid on that roof in an uber after a party. With his friends egging him on to get up on the roof doing some dumb crazy things that is dangerous. Unfortunately the adult that was present cared more about $$ then himself or the riders. 3-5 years in jail yes but the kid dead for life. All for the want of $40. I guess life is really cheap in the 21st century.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> After thinking it over for a couple of seconds... Uber driver was an Adult and he had a duty of care to look after the kids because they were only kids and highly intoxicated ones at that. Not only did he not look after the care and safety of the kids that really didn't know any better. He allowed one of them committing a crime and offense on his private property for cash reward.
> 
> The kid was trying to snapchap to all his mates so he had one hand on and fell off because he was highly intoxicated and died of his injuries. I can't really look for blame towards the kid as kids will be kids and rely on responsible adults for protection and guidance and non was available when one should of been and that should of been the driver.
> 
> This really could of been anyone kids or anyone friends kid on that roof in an uber after a party. With his friends egging him on to get up on the roof doing some dumb crazy things that is dangerous. Unfortunately the adult that was present cared more about $$ then himself or the riders. 3-5 years in jail yes but the kid dead for life. All for the want of $40. I guess life is really cheap in the 21st century.


Part of the role of "cab driver" is keeping drunk people from killing themselves, it's part of the job description. If a drunk stuck their head out the car window and decapited himself... completely different situation. (or stood up out through a sun/moon roof)

I've had drunks do both. Lock your windows.


----------



## Manuka (Nov 1, 2017)

Bluto1899 said:


> Wealthy private school kids out drinking at 15 & 16. Parents looking for someone to blame for their kid's completely self inflicted death, instead of asking themselves why they didn't know where their kids were or what they were doing, as well as whose Uber account they were using. Driver is a complete idiot and is paying the price. Parents should not be getting a pass here.


I'm surprised more people are not holding the parents responsible either? The driver is an absolute idiot hands down but the media making the Uber driver sound like a bad chaperone instead of a modern day cab driver is crazy. Where tf were any of these boys parents? What is the curfew for 15yr olds in that area? Why didn't the boys call an ambulance when they got to the house? Why didn't they let someone know when they got home? How was the boy behaving after the fall? These parents have admitted to zero irresponsibility for their lack of parenting.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

Manuka said:


> I'm surprised more people are not holding the parents responsible either? The driver is an absolute idiot hands down but the media making the Uber driver sound like a bad chaperone instead of a modern day cab driver is crazy. Where tf were any of these boys parents? What is the curfew for 15yr olds in that area? Why didn't the boys call an ambulance when they got to the house? Why didn't they let someone know when they got home? How was the boy behaving after the fall? These parents have admitted to zero irresponsibility for their lack of parenting.


Thank you. It's ridiculous how many parents around here use Uber to shuttle their kids around because they don't want to. I've had more pickups of middle and high school aged kids that I've had to cancel than I can count. Usually goes like this. I pull up to a big house, ping shows a woman's name as the Pax. Out comes a boy. He comes to the car, and I say "Sorry bud, if you're under 18, I can't drive you alone." I cancel the ride, and out comes mom to yell and scream because little Timmy wants to go to little Johnny's across town and she sure as shit doesn't want to drive him. I honestly blame Uber for this as well. In my opinion any canceled ride for an underage passenger should result in an account freeze until the pax acknowledges electronically that solo passengers under 18 are prohibited. Most people are unfortunately misinformed. Of course we know that will never happen though.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can you say "natural selection"?


I was thinking "cool car badge"



FUnXuBER said:


> a grown man is responsible for his own decisions, actions, and results!!! the driver did not force him to do anything!!! he should NOT be charged!!!


AMD nobody forced the driver to not use brakes


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

"Stupid is as stupid does." Forrest Gump. In my state, ride share drivers not permitted to transport minors and Lyft doesn't permit them to have accounts. Although I've had my share of reporting on minors that lie and get Lyft accounts, I will turn down that ride every. single. time. I will tell parents who call me and are pissed at me, "Why would you let your child get into a car with a stranger?" And "I'm not your babysitter, Nanny, or personal driver. Lyft issues more "notices" about dam service animals than it does for illegal transportation of minors.



Bluto1899 said:


> Thank you. It's ridiculous how many parents around here use Uber to shuttle their kids around because they don't want to. I've had more pickups of middle and high school aged kids that I've had to cancel than I can count. Usually goes like this. I pull up to a big house, ping shows a woman's name as the Pax. Out comes a boy. He comes to the car, and I say "Sorry bud, if you're under 18, I can't drive you alone." I cancel the ride, and out comes mom to yell and scream because little Timmy wants to go to little Johnny's across town and she sure as shit doesn't want to drive him. I honestly blame Uber for this as well. In my opinion any canceled ride for an underage passenger should result in an account freeze until the pax acknowledges electronically that solo passengers under 18 are prohibited. Most people are unfortunately misinformed. Of course we know that will never happen though.


Check your state. I would bet it's illegal to transport unaccompanied minors via ride share in your state. It's illegal in mine. It's also against Lyft policy. I don't transport a minor. I don't care how much drama, anger, and pissing and moaning there is, or how much complaining the parent does. I'm not going to prison and losing all my stuff, my home, bank accounts, etc, if something bad happens and I'm breaking the law for a lousy $3.75 ride from middle school to home.


----------

